

Ask HN: bootstrapping communities in silicon valley - redduck666

so far i have found only http://bootstrappersbreakfast.com/ bootstrap themed community. what other bootstrapping communities in silicon valley should i check out?
======
triviatise
Im based out of austin and we have a group called bootstrap-austin.
<http://www.bootstrapaustin.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page>

It is part of something called the bootstrap network which is in 10 cities but
I cant tell if they are in the bay area.

<http://community.bootstrapnetwork.com/unlog.php>

Within the group, I work with something called bootboards which are CEO
roundtables modeled on pay services from companies like vistage, entrepreneurs
organization (EO) and the alternate board (TAB). The CEO roundtables are
groups of 6-8 CEOs that get together once a month to discuss issues in their
companies. There are 3 types, ideation, valley of death and growth. The
ideation groups seem like they would be applicable here. They tend to be
larger as people tend to drop out (need to start with 10 or so members). The
value of the group is 1) to get support for the highs and lows that no one
else can understand 2) accountability for commitments 3) help to resolve
issues

Some of the key rules are no doing business together and no competitors.

Here is a link to a powerpoint that we use to introduce the concept for the
growth groups <http://triviatise.posterous.com/47616993>

I'll post if I can find contacts for a bay area branch. If not maybe you can
start one. The bootboards are incredibly useful for ideation stage companies.

